# Your first kiss



## the_resistance (Aug 27, 2013)

10. Wicked first makeout session.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

17. It was with my best friend at the time's ex-boyfriend. Oops. Although to be fair, she broke up with him via changing her relationship status on Facebook. That's not why she and I had our ultimate falling out though.


----------



## MariahQuinn (Aug 28, 2013)

I was 13, and we ended up dating for 3 years.... Time flies


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I voted 18-20 pre-emptively, because I am almost 18 and haven't yet. Pretty sure it'll happen at one of those ages though, most likely 19.


----------



## Manifestation (Jul 4, 2013)

I used to kiss Corey in first grade when the teacher wasn't looking. We thought is was quite scandalous. The real scandal though, was when I was on the back of the bus with Eugene, and I tried french kissing him. He wiped his mouth in disgust 

>.<


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

10 with my boyfriend in front of the entire class. That pretty much sums up that entire "relationship." Everyone said it was a french kiss but it wasn't.

First french kiss 18 - after I was married.


----------



## LadyD (Mar 13, 2013)

I was 19. He actually asked for my permission to kiss me. It was very sweet.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

22 and still have to receive my first kiss.

Seems like I'm winning so far.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

I was thirteen when I first kissed a girl with 'romantic intentions', so to say.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Probably 12.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

I never really had a proper first kiss. Even for the short while that I met my two ex-girlfriends after LDRing with them for quite a while, we never really got to that stage - just a kiss on the corner of the mouth. 

Sigh. I can only wistfully think of all the ways that I'd ravage my future mate's mouth, and damn will it be glorious.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

My first kiss was with a girl , totally unexpected on my part, she told me I had nice lips and jam her tongue into my mouth ...I was probably 12 or 13, first kiss on the lips was 14- my ex kissed me goodbye and walked quickly out the door - it was sweet . Most of my real kiss afterward felt more awkward than enjoyable nothing like how the movies played it out to be 
my first real kiss that I felt something for was 19 with my istp- it was magical -I still tremble thinking back about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

I was 18


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

That depends on what you mean. A couple of innocent smoochies or a real makeout. I think both count.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

20 august 2012

I was 16 years old. Aside from that day, i never kissed someone in my life.

I added her as friend on Facebook that day, i met her during that day, i kissed her a couple of times that day, and we decided to end the relationship during that day. Quite tragic. She was already making plans to introduce her in front of her parents, and her brother and my grand mother saw me with her, so rumours were already spreading that we had a relationship. Also because i was actually with a friend when i left to met her. I played fifa 11 and he didn't like it when i left to met that girl. So, he also knew from our appointment, but i still think that what we had is secret forever. She also had at that time a relationship. Her brother didn't like me, he also bullied me when I was younger, so that would be quite a blame for him :laughing:

I shouldn't have kissed her. I didn't like her, but I wanted to do it, because she expected a first kiss. No, i didn't like it.

She was an ISFP enn 2/4/6 or 9. Probably 4 or 2. She always reminded me of Amy Winehouse... and also a bit @Miniblini from the forum. You have a lot of similarities with that girl...


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Mmm.. I might've been *7*. Then again at *13.* Then my ''official,'' make-out or 'kiss' session occurred at *19* or *20*, I believe.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> 20 august 2012
> 
> I was 16 years old. Aside from that day, i never kissed someone in my life.
> 
> ...


Did she look like me? Yeah, if she was like me, then probably in the feeling triad? I have high 4 also, and we intergrate into 4 when we are healthier. Awwww man, Amy Winehouse was ISFP... :C

As for my first kiss, it hasn't happened yet. Unless I die in a freak toaster accident or break all my legs (yes, ALL OF THEM), I know for a fact my first kiss will be on the 24th of August.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Miniblini said:


> Did she look like me? Yeah, if she was like me, then probably in the feeling triad? I have high 4 also, and we intergrate into 4 when we are healthier. Awwww man, Amy Winehouse was ISFP... :C
> 
> As for my first kiss, it hasn't happened yet. Unless I die in a freak toaster accident or break all my legs (yes, ALL OF THEM), I know for a fact my first kiss will be on the 24th of August.


She looked a bit like you. But not exactly (but that's impossible, because native americans do not live here in europe), but I could see that she looked like you. And she also looked like you on how she was (personality).

Yes, but I know she was in the feeling triad. It was either 2 or 4. It's either 4w3 or 2w3. I know she wrote a lot. But i don't know enough of her, to be sure. I also know that we actually had some fights on the internet. I felt a lot of friction between both of us. We actually never saw each other again after that day. We soon blocked each other on Facebook.

There was no way that we could have a healthy relationship. She was totally not my type, and i'm sure it wouldn't have worked out. It was very clear that this wouldn't be long-lasting. But I maybe regret kissing her, because it wasn't passionate (yes, it were pretty heavy kisses, but you know what I mean), and I actually never really felt in love with her. But who cares? It is already such a long time ago, that my next kiss is going to be a new first kiss, because i almost forgot how it felt. I even think that it felt dirty... .


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

If passionately? then never had one

i have kissed a girl on the lips before and i was 17

It felt like someone slapped me on the mouth with a raw cold turkey


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I... I... haven't had it yet :'(


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Technically first - I was four, and my best friend kissed me on top of the McDonald's Playplace. I slid down the slide, away from him, and didn't see him until he sat in front of me in homeroom in Seventh grade

'Really' first - drunk with a girl at a party whose name I didn't know. Turns out she's engaged to a guy *shrug emoji*. Not ideal by any means, but whatever.


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

When I was in like 1st grade.  
I grabbed her face and squished into my face. :blushed:


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

When I was 20 I was passionately kissed by an ESFP woman. I didn't see it coming but I'd lie if I said I didn't like it. In fact, it was quite hot. :kitteh:


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was 18 years old when I had my first kiss, but I remember when I was six or seven years old, kissing my female cousin. Would that be my first kiss lol?


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

It was from a girl several houses down the street. A good looking blonde. I was in the fourth or fifth grade. I'd like to run into her now and see if she's still feeling frisky.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Under 12.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

On my 16th birthday, this one girl who was a grade older than me gave me my first... I'll never forget...


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I was 16 & my brother's friends were spending the night. They were playing truth or dare late into the night, & one of them told the others (14yrs. old) to dare him to go in my room, & kiss me while I slept. Of course, as soon as I heard my bedroom door open, I woke up, & said "what are you doing?" He explained, & I told him to "get out!" Anyway, after a lot of begging I let him kiss me on the cheek. He confessed years later that he had a crush on me.


----------



## Asity (May 12, 2014)

15, was with a guy I had a thing with. He was a little bit older and definitely more experienced, and I just remember being terrified and almost feeling nervously sick when I realised it'd happen. Wasn't a great memory. :crazy: He also ended things a few days after, haha.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

I was like, 14 maybe. Kissed the girl in front of the girl I _actually_ liked in a movie theater.

The movie was Get Smart with Steve Carrell.


----------



## rishabhpuri (Jan 22, 2019)

19, during my college days


----------



## managua tarantella (Jan 23, 2019)

when i was 8


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I was 17, and he was trying to prove to some other kids that he really did have a girlfriend. It was just a peck, and he had just eaten some blueberry candy, so it tasted like blueberry. It surprised me, and I felt absolutely nothing. So when we got back to the car, I initiated my first make-out session. Just to see if I would feel anything.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I was 14. It was at a party, and I was dancing with this boy to the Scorpions song "Still loving you" when he kissed me.


----------



## Schlinky (Nov 4, 2018)

I was 14. At an underage night club. It was horrendous and totally off putting. Didn't kiss another guy again til I was 16.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Under 12 in a soft play area and then loads more times as a child. I couldn't stop kissing the girls.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I was 21. It was last August or September, I forget. Went on some lame ass date, revealed that I had never been kissed, and he asked if he could do so. Nothing good really happened with this person afterward, but I guess at least I'm not a kiss virgin anymore.


----------



## Bluezone (Dec 24, 2018)

I was 21, and I really liked this cute guy I met in math class in college.

We hung out together during lunch breaks and I helped him with math because I was taking it again. 
I don't know why I did this...we were just asking questions about each other through text. I asked him if he wanted to kiss me and there was a long pause... I was for sure he wouldn't talk to me again. 
He said, "yes" and I ended up calling him. I asked, really? Do you mean it?
he said "yeah!" and wanted to take me on a date.
It was a movie date and we saw Spiderman. He held my hand :}
We said goodbye to his friends that were with us.
Then we went to the park and we laid on the grass and talked, then I got my first kiss and we kinda... made out too.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm surprised so many share the 18-20 experience with me. Good to know I'm far from alone here. I think I was about 20? Kissing has always felt really weird to me.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

I was either 15 or 16. Since 15-16 wasn't a poll option, I voted 16-17


----------

